# Reason for your user name



## soapfish (Aug 15, 2001)

People,
I was just wondering what reason(s) people have for chooseing their particular user name for this board. I bet there are a couple of interesting stories here.
As for mine, Soapfish, was chosen because the old-timers in Florida use to call the, then not so popular, Snook a soapfish due to the fact that if you did not skin it before cooking it the taste resembeld soap. Soooo, I grew up in S. Florida and caught a lot of them and I wanted to identify with a past era of my life. There, nothing thrilling, someone has to have a more interesting reason.

Soapfish


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Good question*

You know, I always thought about this myself. We'll ever since I was a kid, my favorite lunch was TunaFish sandwich and I usually would have that 4 out of 5 days of the week. That's still my favorite to this day and my taste bud still have not changed.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Aspirations...*

I chose my screenname based on my desire to always improve my casting skills. Im already a great caster but i want to be a master. Thats my goal.


MC


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Though now my hair is shorter, in my "youth" playing lacrosse I had some hair, which came out of the helmet quite a bit, and when the helmet came off, the hair was everywhere. Also use to walk around with about three days growth on my face, and thanks to Scooby Doo, nickname went front short sh** to shaggy, and has stuck now for who knows how long.

Nothing real interesting here, and no reference to fish or fishin', but that's it.


----------



## finn74 (Jul 24, 2001)

As a youth I used to fish in a nearby river very frequently. So my friends started calling me finn. That was in the year 1974 so I put them both together and came up with Finn74.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Long time ago my dad took me out in the ocean fishing with a couple of his friends as he puts it:a guys day out. We started to fish for what ever would take our bait and it seems like the whole day I was catching TRIGGERFISH some small and some that were very large(5#) or better,so anytime we go out together he tells his friends this is TRIGGER (boring):--->


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

Just a name that stayed with me from growing up


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Because sand fleas are little critters that like to hang out in the wash. Figured it made sense...


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*OldBay*

Put me on some fish.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

There is a classic chinese kung-fu movie with horrible english dubs... in one memorable scene this kid says, "jangwuah! jangwuah! Daddy stole the rice cakes..."


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Ny screen name is a combination of 2 nicknames I have. My co-workers at a former job gave me the name Coco and I been call the Flea since middle school and I knew no one else would pick the name


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

Nickname for Joseph


----------



## skunked (Jun 4, 2001)

Because I consistantly get skunked! I think I used up my fish luck the year I fished 270+ days7-8 hours a day. (Really, I am not kidding)


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Moved from WA state to Fl to be a beachbum, and it worked!!!!


----------



## H2Ohunter (Dec 8, 2000)

Since I was a kid if water was to be found I was in it. I grew up in Pa and my parents were not fans of water. "Neither is anyone else in my family. Soon as I got some freedom I was jumping of cliffs or out of trees at the old strip mines. When I was 15 I made my first trip to Niagra Falls. One day I want to go over in a barrell and have spend way to much time studying the way to do it. "Canadian side 30-40 feet out in sealed tube with extra O2"
At 17 I made my first trip to the ocean and life has not been the same since. Now as an older child I have three boats.( 1-16'jet, 1-21' cuddy, 1-30" gas powered remote) plus I think I am buying a Kayak this week-end. In college I worked summers teaching wind suring and sailing, and has taken about every water relater course offered by the YMCA and The Red Cross. I live a a place called Lake of the Woods and have a three year old with the midle name Buxton. So the H2O hunter seemed to fit. (My truck plate is also H2OHNTR )


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

As a former original member ,writer and arranger for the band Bill Deal & the Rhondels out of Va .Beach its only fitting to use "the Rhondel".We had a bunch of hit records in the early 70's.If You dont remember ask your mom or dad!!......the R


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I became facinated with catfish as a little boy while spending all my summers in Thomas, W.VA. The older boys would go "Down The Dam" everyday a bring catfish back to my grandfather. He'd give the boys 10 cents a piece for them and put them in a big wash tub full of water and let them swim around for a day before he cleaned them. I'd watch those things for hours wishing I was big enough to fish for them but The Dam was too dangerous according to my grandmother. Well the summer finally came when I was 10 yrs. old and allowed to go to The Dam. For the next 7 yrs. I fished The Dam everyday during the summer. Pretty soon I was pretty good at catching cats and learned different techniques through trial and error. I did't know it at the time but that's where I learned to live-line. Well to make a long story short my grandfather started calling me Catman. Now you know the rest of the story.  

Catman.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

i'm tommy's big brother. it took me a long time to get the boy fishing, now he kicks my butt at everything and i could not be happier.


----------



## obxtraveler (Jun 28, 2003)

*old times*

Hey Rhondel, I remember! I think you all played at the Shiek in richmond some in the early years,my old hangout.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*In the boaters world*

a boat made by Hatteras yacths is called a Hat for short. A long time ago on a computer far away I tried to get the screen name Hat79 as my boat was built in 1979 by Hatteras Yacths. Hat79 was taken so I settled for Hat80.

Hey rhondel,
As a musician myself I had a feeling the first time I saw your screen name, it just had to be. As a former member of Baltimores own Ronnie Dove band, who by the way is my cousin...LOL 

When you come on your trip with me and you will, bring what ever it is you play. I play bass, guitar and keys. We'll fish and jam to our little hearts content. Hell, we'll charge the other three guys a cover for the show.  ....Tightlines


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Hold on a minute Hat80*

I played trumpet in school so i can join the jam session. You 2 guys arent the only musicians. I never played in any kind of group but i was pretty good in the band in school. 



MC


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Ok Master Caster your in,*

if we play all the old stuff we'll need a horn section anyway. But we sure won't make much on a three way split. Can you sing the high parts?..LOL


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*You guys take the money*

Ill just take the fish as my fee... 


MC


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

As for me, first fishin I ever did was with my dad on Nags Head Pier when I was about 7. Been my favorite ever since. And since you're lookin for a wind section, count me in. I play tenor sax in jazz band, marching band, and the advanced symphonic band (audition only) at my school. I'm as big a band geek as I am a fisherman and proud of it! 
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

*Size and Shape of a Wave*

Describes the size (chest to head) and shape (glassy, as in barrels). Nothin to do with fishin. However, if it's chest to head and glassy, you'll find me in the water rather than on the beach holding a rod. I have an easier time catching a wave than a fish.


----------



## bull city (Apr 15, 2003)

Just my location. Durham N.C. The city of medicine aka the 
Bull City.



*FISH (Finally In Saltwater Heaven)*


----------



## smokinreel (Jun 25, 2003)

*Nightmares*

Ok, here it is....sleeping like a baby, dreaming of cobia and doormat flounder...when all of sudden...ZZIIIIIINNNNGGGGG, the level wind is spinning out of control, smoke rising from the line...I try to get it under control...rod is bent into some kinda of wierd abstract art....and then it happens,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Honey, are you awake. Still have yet to see that fish Ok a little added for effect, but I thought the screen name was cool.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Easy one*

I'm six foot six inches tall and weigh three hundred and forty plus pounds. Last name Radford. Been big Rad since early eighties.....AKA "Big Jab" for the one punch knock downs.......I used to put em on their butts with a straight right hand........


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey Hat ...PlankC.....MasterC....sounds like we might could put sumpin together and take it on the road!!!!...Hey OBX...yeah ole George Rafee and the Sheik...loved those( I mean I LOVED those) Richmond women and the Sheik was the place.....good ole days!! the R


----------



## Sea Critter (Jun 6, 2003)

sand flea said:


> *Because sand fleas are little critters that like to hang out in the wash. Figured it made sense... *


My moniker was chosen pretty much for the same reason Sand Flea listed above... I have salt in veins and worship the sun. 'Nuf said.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

My grandmother(believe it or not)got me into fishn at 5yr old.. She could even wheel a flyrod! Caught bass,bream,cats,and other freshwater stuff.. But got the poster name about 15yr ago.Brought a freind of mine to a spot in the sound that was loaded in drummies.. It was rainin like crazy. He told me he had to be in at 12,I told him we wouldn't catch any cause tide would be wrong. I brought him and he caught a nice cobe,and went back to the dock were it was still rainin hard.. Dropped him off,and told him the tide would be right now.. He just looked at me and said"yer just DRUMDUM then!"  Ya had ta be there....


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

yep good ole richmond  inawe cause im d..u// h when it comes to a puter so i think i ll go f.e.s.h.


----------



## iowabohunk (Feb 5, 2003)

I am a Bohemiam from Iowa. Bohunk is slang for Bohemiam!! I have one brother and 4 sisters.Madbohunk,Kansasbohunk,Texasbohunk,and ofcourse a Floridabohunk.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

As a Navy guy, I was stationed in Puerto Rico where I spent every Saturday morning fly fishing the pristine flat waters and reefs for bonefish. To get to the flats you had to walk though a field loaded with large crabs that make their home burrowing underground near the sand - Hence the name Sandcrab.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Hat80-you and the other THREE GUYS can play all you want, I'm there to catch fish and some good music will do the trick,I'll fish better when the four of you play and let me fish(no tangles,no other lines I have to worry about) what a great day it's going to be can't wait when did you all decied to go email me when you do. TRIGGER


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

A few years ago myself and some friends formed the IFBA, the International Fat Bastards Assoc. All presidents of the IFBA are addressed as Wilber for the year they serve, I was the first and it stuck. Our slogan for they Assoc. is; Go on, Getcha Another one, you Fat Bastard. The illustration that goes with it is a fat hand reaching for a donut.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

What better name to use than my actual name. Kinda boring but it works. I coulda used Lou or Loudog, which is what my coach called me when I was younger, but didn't when I signed up.
-Anthony


----------



## dj3 (May 25, 2001)

Daniel Jr. father of 3. Bewteen the IRS and NIH running out of usernames.


----------



## HR (Nov 14, 2002)

I got HR playing college baseball. I'm 6'8" and our catcher gave out nicknames to everyone on the team...HR is short for High Rise... like being as tall as a High Rise apartment. 

Once everything is worked out at the North Beach Pier that would be a good place for a Rhondels concert with the Rhondel out front and Hat80, Plankcaster, and Mastercaster backing him up. Kind of like Sandflea's Sandy Point get together with tunes.


----------



## blue bird (Apr 25, 2003)

One of my winter hobbies is building blue bird boxes. Since I couldn't get the first name I tried I figured I wouldn't have to compete for this name on a fishing board.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*OHH YEAH*

or maybe ohh noo name whats in a name inawe [ go figure ] maybe lil compute literate "" hey R richmond you wouldnt come in my back yard would ya  aint no one round hear wantn to hear a bunch a squeaky outta tuners just jokin lol my 8 penies :--->


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

inawe [go figure ] hey R please spare th richmond women aint noone wanted to hear a bunch of outta tuners  lol


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Hr & inawe ....be nice now!!....the R


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

i like fishing and my name is Rodney. that was a simple one. I'll play the spoons hahaha just kidding


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Just continuing my quest for that ever elusive monster drum


----------



## seafisher (Mar 11, 2003)

Mine is very self explanitory. I like to fish at the sea.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

mine is rockhead,

1. because I like catching rockfish
2. because I am a Geologist

not because I am a crackhead


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Well I guess some people would call me old, and been around the water for a long time,plus all the neat names were taken.


----------



## cookieman (Apr 7, 2002)

*What's in a name?*

I'm A sales manager for Keebler cookies. In the stores or around friends I usually get called Cookieman or Keebler elf so it's kinda stuck as a nickname. I just haven't found a way to make the cookies stay on the hook yet , when I do I can have plenty of bait!!!


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

ok, sat at my new computer 3 yrs ago, could not come up with a fishing related name that someone in the world didn't already have. went totally thru my fish encylopedia. after getting completly disgusted. turned off the computer to go watch TV. there was a commericial on for the movie "night of the demons" hense DEMONFISH ever since. lic plates, hats, shirts, even business cards. its a wonderful life.


----------



## rocknwine (May 17, 2003)

Rock is my favorite fish and my other hobby is winemaking.


----------



## CrackerBob (Oct 21, 2002)

CrackerBob, My Daughter told me I was just an ole Fla. cracker so that made my screen name easy.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

When I started making videos with some buddies we needed a name for ther production company. As I was doing all the talking and demo's on film I suggested Black Beard. I have has a beard for over 30 years, although I have to admit to a little gray now! After going to Hatteras in the NC OBX and visiting Okracoke it seemed only reasonable as an Englishman that William Teach and I should have a something in common - BB


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

Picked up Macman as a nickname from my early days in the Navy. Most military personnel with "Mc" in front there last name are referred to as "Mac".  

Macman


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Mine is because I repair things for a living and the numbers is what aol added on


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

Now I'm what they tactfully refer to as a "veteran" in Trap, Skeet and "Box Bird" competitions, who also collects shotguns. 

Born waaaaay back in 1954. 

(AOL wouldn't let me use "Smoothbore" alone.)


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Heck SB54 your jest a child, 54 seems like yesterday


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Well I have been meaning to post this since this thread began. I have told this to Sand Flea and he liked if my memory still works.
Back when Pentium Computers were coming out there was the beginning of on=line gaming with 1st person shooters just becoming popular. I had a 486 with 28megs of RAM which would run the game Quake(well sort of). While playing on line I kept getting stuck in the walls of the tunnels. Hence the name "Digger", since it looked like I was digging. Then I learned how to selectivly apply the Noclip command. Somebody may know what that did.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

I thought it was kinder catchy at first, then I thought it was stupid. It is, but that is what I picked so I live with it.


----------



## 2broke2buyaboat (Jun 16, 2003)

*I thought it was obvious......*

well I guess I am approaching my midlife crisis....i recently started wanting a boat....and the wife says.....you guessed it...

we are 2Broke2BuyaBoat.....and I kinda liked it.....


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*and the one you've all been waiting for...*

boring name here...
Husky = Uconn Huskies (my favorite sports team)
MD = Maryland

A lot of people think I'm a fat doctor though.

Hey musicians, I like to fish and I'd love to be on the boat with you all, but with music, I dig Phish.

Nothing like some Phish while fishing eating some Ben and Jerry's Phish sticks.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I'll forgive that ,Husky MD,as we are Uconn fans(girls basketball) here!!! And whats wrong with the Skatefull Dead ???.......the R


----------



## MAUI SON (Jun 22, 2003)

*MAUI SON*

Some very clever names, and interesting thoughts behind them. I have enjoyed this thread. Thanks to all who shared.

Maui Son, comes from Polynesian folklore. Maui, demi-god of "the people" (refering to peoples of Polynesia) is the fishing god, or the god of the people. He is seen in several forms. That of trickster,provider, and of fisherman. In stories which are told throughout Polynesia and handed down from generation to generation, Maui is said to have raised the heavens and captured the sun in his fish net to provide his people with light. He is also said to have cast his fish net into the oceans, and raised the islands from the depths, so his people would have a place to live. 

So, as a person who strives to be creative/fishernman/provider, a student of, or "son" of Maui and his practices, I got the name. 

Mahalo!


----------



## DOVERPOWER (Jun 26, 2000)

Dover = I live in Dover, Delaware
Power= I powerlift
I dont compete any more in powerlifting 
I was nationaly ranked in the top 20 
two years in two different weight classes
I also was a state chairman 
I still live in Dover.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

"Turboandy" encouraged me to join "Pier and Surf". Since I did not have a user name picked out, I decided to go with what I did. Since I was a tournament caster I decided to use the name "longcaster".


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

*ShoreBird*

All the good names were taken <LOL> Actually my wife and I
are avid birders. We do get to combine birding with fishing.


----------



## neuman (Oct 30, 2002)

*NAMES*

actually my user name is neuman somehow it got screwed up if you look at my signature when i end a post its signed ZOOM short for zoomin neuman when i used to play hardball i could run like a deer and the name was given to me from team mates i bet you guys were thinking seinfeld HELLO NEUMAN not the case and it also is one of my absolute go to plastics the ZOOM SUPER FLUKE gotta love em thats where my name is from!!ZOOM


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

I go by the name of Led Chukka, though real name is Andy Miller.

Primarily an angler who learnt to cast to catch more fish, then got bit by the casting bug. I don't hold any records but I'm always willing to help - (check out the Casting board). Have cast in excess of 800' and looking to increase on that figure.


Not from around your shores but love being over there.

Led.


----------



## Shoeless (May 21, 2001)

Got the name Shoeless 11 years ago 'cause they said I play ball like Shoeless Joe.


----------

